# DRAPER WTL 90 LATHE



## malcolm (22 Jan 2013)

hi,

I'm new to wood turning and having spent the last 10 weeks getting all the equiptment together, lathe,tools,chucks and wood i find out from Draper today that my blue WTL 90 is no longer supported for parts. 1 half of my variable speed pulley is broken and as the speed change in the headstock seems unique it seems as though the lathe is unrepairable.

have looked to see if there are any stocks in the uk and for 2nd hand parts - can anybody help - will travel anywhere

Malcolm


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2013)

Contact Axminster, see if they know if their spares will fit, most of these lathes use a generic pulley system, main criteria being the pulley spindle bore, you may have to fit the pair as opposed to a single piece.


----------



## malcolm (22 Jan 2013)

thanks will try tomorrow


----------



## Hutzul (22 Jan 2013)

Can the broken part be welded then machined up?

May be an option, good luck


----------



## malcolm (23 Jan 2013)

no, but thanks for the suggestion its cast alloy in a few pieces and a complicated design which takes all the strain when changing gear - regards


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (23 Jan 2013)

They are around £20 -£22 delivered from Axminster i have a similar badged lath and i replaced mine last year ....easy to do .
The new ones they sent me will not pair up with the old ones so you can only buy them as a pair ....Allan


----------



## malcolm (23 Jan 2013)

thanks very much Axminster are sending me a set - on sale or return - malcolm


----------



## nev (23 Jan 2013)

malcolm":zx01qakp said:


> thanks very much Axminster are sending me a set - on sale or return - malcolm



cant really fault that for good service 8)


----------



## malcolm (25 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the help, received pulley set from Axminster, had to machine down the boss on the r/h pulley to fit into bearing- all is working fine and the shavings are allready 12" heigh
many thanks
Macolm


----------



## Carl Wood (30 Nov 2013)

Hi Malcolm 
My wood lathe has also done this, can you provide more information on the pulleys 

Thanks, Carl




malcolm":3472a59w said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm new to wood turning and having spent the last 10 weeks getting all the equiptment together, lathe,tools,chucks and wood i find out from Draper today that my blue WTL 90 is no longer supported for parts. 1 half of my variable speed pulley is broken and as the speed change in the headstock seems unique it seems as though the lathe is unrepairable.
> 
> ...


----------

